
Show HN: Envision – AI-powered camera for the visually impaired - shoshin23
Greetings,<p>We are two guys who have been working with visually impaired people to understand how can computer vision deliver meaningful value to them. Our design centered approach to this has lead to two conclusion: a context-aware AI that anticipates what information user is looking for and an unobtrusive &amp; non-stigmatising wearable camera.<p>We have been able to achieve the first part of it which we have just launched as a beta app. The idea is to use this as a platform to understand what contexts and feature need to be added to improve the experience. We are also going to use this to derive our hardware specifications for the camera that would compliment it and complete the experience.<p>We are trying to push this out to as many visually impaired users as possible, so do spread the word to people you might know. We would also like you to take it for a spin and drop us feedback if you have any.<p>iOS App Store link: <a href="http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;fptaYQ" rel="nofollow">http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;fptaYQ</a><p>Cheers,
======
PaulHoule
Non-stigmatizing camera seems pretty easy.

This guy frequently gets into battles with scientologists and the LAPD

[https://www.youtube.com/user/TheEndOfScientology](https://www.youtube.com/user/TheEndOfScientology)

all the time they make him put away a phone or digicam, but nobody seems to
notice he is wearing a body camera.

------
kar-ma
Hey guys! We're the co-founders of Envision. Would love to get any questions
answered about our work so far!

